# DrGreenThumb and The_Riz's Grow Journal



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 29, 2007)

Greetings everyone,

Welcome to our first grow this season. Let me tell you what equipment we are using...

NFT hydroponic system: Link (comes with 5 small and 5 large rockwool blocks, a pump, hose for watering, resevoir and a spreader mat)
6" rotating fan
VitaLink Nutrients: 2 part nutrients for veg and bloom Link
a 400 watt HPS grow light (super deluxe at the bottom of the chart) Link

Next, the seeds we got are from www.nirvana.nl we arent sure about the quality of the seeds but the strain is apparently "California Orange Bud" so i have no idea how these will turn out. Good thing is that its at least not unknown seeds im sticking in for a crop. They arent femanised so i should keep checking them.

Right.. now its time to tell you how our progress is going (pictures coming later on)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2007)

*Hey guys whats up. Glad to see ya start a grow journal. By the looks and sound of things you guys did your reading. Not much of a hydro guy myself but looks foward to following your journal. Here is some GREEN MOJO to get those babies going. Good luck guys.  *


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the Mojo TBG, i think it gave our plants a nice good luck boost 

well, we are preparing pictures of our grow and equipment, hope you like


----------



## the_riz (Jan 31, 2007)

***Vegetation Equipment:



Equipment used for vegetation: 

* Vita Link Vegetation Nutrients part A + B

* pH Testing kit (2 Dialation solutions + Test Vile)

* pH Down Solution (Phosphoric Acid)

* Mister (Filled with pH Adjusted water + Spider Mite Solution)

* Mister head on Sparkling Water (Co2 for the plants)

* Root Matting

* Duct Tape (Various Use)

* Scalpal (Trimming, Constructing)

***Flowering Equipment:



Equipment use for flowering:

* Vita Link Flowering Nutrients part A + B

* Dr Hornby's Big Bud Nutrient Booster

* Spider Mite Controll

* Jug (Multipurpose)

** Also Pictured Seeds


----------



## the_riz (Jan 31, 2007)

***VEGETATION***





* Plants sit on tray covered in 'Root Matting', on a shelf above resovoir, perfect if space and or money is limited..

* Lamp suspended over plants roughly 1 and 1/2 feet above tops.. Lamp was 1 foot above for stem strength, and as now been raised to 1 and 1/2 to promote height

* Small desk fan under chair

Sizolene Screen:




* If money is your issue (as is ours) Cardboard and a reflective material such as 'Mylar' can be used to build a crued box, as refferd to by both of us as the "Cardboard Fortress"

Lamp Set Up:




* Although some of you Growing Pro's will probably be discusted, We thought this was a great method of hoisting our HPS lamp. Simply 2 ceeling hooks and some strong postal twine! 

Monitoring:




* We keep a Thermomitor and a Humidity dial on the back wall of the grow area. This allows us to take accurate readings of the temperature and humidity within the grow space


----------



## the_riz (Jan 31, 2007)

We Love our Babies! :ccc:


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 31, 2007)

just so you guys know, this is now week 4 of our vegetative growth.

Let us know what you think of our set up and plants


----------



## the_riz (Jan 31, 2007)

Sexing:



* We just cut 3 branches with alternating nodes from the 3 plants.. the clipping were placed in miniture aeroplane whisky bottles filled with pH 6.0 chlorine free water. 

The clippings will be placed in the main grow area for 12 hours, and the remaining 12 hours will be spent in a seperate light proof box to induce flowering and hopefully sex determination..

We would appreciate any views _anybody _has on this method :farm:

riz


----------



## Zarnon (Jan 31, 2007)

Hmmm.... well, never heard o' it.  I guess you'll know soon enough mang 

I need about 10-14 days under the 12/12,  so you'll have to ride it out that long. Be interesting to see how it works!


----------



## the_riz (Jan 31, 2007)

cool were not bothered about flowering there parents yet anyway, nice and big


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Feb 1, 2007)

well, the little whiskey bottles didnt really help as a lot of the water evaporated past the stalk, i had to transfer the cuttings to glasses of water and pull off some of the dead leaves. they are looking a little better.

hope they survive just a few days so i can tell what sex each of my babies are  pics will be coming just before they go back into the box for their 12 hours kip.

On the plus side, the humidity is around 30% and i have used the little bottles to heat up water and evaporate it. bit of a quick fix scheme but i think its working


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 1, 2007)

Good stuff man, hope you have a great crop.:ccc: Never grown Hydro, maybe some day.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Feb 1, 2007)

its a very efficient way of growing, no soil means no mess. but there is a lot of water involved


----------



## dev (Feb 4, 2007)

looking good dr green im also growing nft mainly althou gh have some soil ladies at the mo too drop by my diary if you like


----------



## uknowrome (Feb 4, 2007)

DrGreenThumb said:
			
		

> its a very efficient way of growing, no soil means no mess. but there is a lot of water involved


 i read u can add sugar 2 pot. if so at what stage do i add 4 how long.and can u any kind of sugar


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Feb 4, 2007)

I am not sure what you are talking about. i dont have any pots, i use an NFT system that passes water past the roots all day long until the night when it stop for a few hours.

If you got questions that are totally unrelated to our grow pls ask in another area of the forum or even a private message


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

hahahahahhah    that was a question about makin tea 

DR.GT   can i get  some pictures of you system please and tell me about it mybe i would try  NFT ??
i got DWC,  Stoney helpin me with my Ebb and Flow , why not to try NFT ??


----------



## the_riz (Feb 4, 2007)

Brouli, scroll up and have a look, me and Doc Green are growing together so my posts are our posts. the pics of the NFT system further up is the one we use.

It has a 20 litre (approx) resivoir (the main tank)

the water is pumped onto a tray at the top, through the root mat, then dropping back down to the resovoir at the end, after running through all the rockwool cubes. 

the roots have covered the whole root matting pretty much, so wherever the pump puts the water is good.. 

thats it!, thats NFT

hope this helps, well get some more pics when we harvest as its hard to see the way the system works now the plants are so big, and cant be moved

riz


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

can ya help me build one  small one  like 4 plants ??


----------



## Droster (Feb 4, 2007)

Cool setup guys. Good luck =)


----------



## the_riz (Feb 4, 2007)

small one? dunno about that, ours is a small one and can only flower 2, although were gonna try and squeeze 3 in if there all female

cheers droster

riz


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

2 is even better man


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

i got DWC
we are building one Ebb and Flow with stoney 
and i really would like for you to help me out with  NFT 

that i will start plants with all 3 at once  and compare each .


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

DWC  is what i use for quit long time


----------



## the_riz (Feb 4, 2007)

You could build one, but youd need some kind of flat plastic surface roughly 2 foot by 1 foot, with a ridge all the way round bar one side for the water to flow off.. basically you need a McDonalds Tray lol.. that would do perfectly. then you can pump water onto it, and let it drain back into the resovoir


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

ok  ill be back in my house tuesday than i will talk to you ok


----------



## dev (Feb 5, 2007)

hey brouli im also a nft grower if i can help ya at all please msg me or ask in one of my threads

nice light hook ups guys mines exactly the same couple hooks and twine lol does the job abd is easy to higher and lower lights according


----------



## the_riz (Feb 5, 2007)

***FLOWERING***






Here are two update pics of our grow..

Last night we switched from veg lighting of 18/6, to flower lighting of 12/12..

We just noticed after putting them on there first dark period of 12/12, that the plants have taken on some female charictoristics, obviously we are hoping they all turn out to be female, would apreciate any opinions!.. 

Look tastey though hey!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 5, 2007)

*Sup guys. Still a bit early to tell male or female but they are looking great. How old are they now? It usually takes about a week or so before you will see any hair or balls after putting them into flower. Your doing a great job guys keep it up.  *


----------



## the_riz (Feb 5, 2007)

cheers TBG, Well keep you all posted on how they turn out!..


----------



## Zarnon (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey Guys,  what's up?



			
				Riz said:
			
		

> We just noticed after putting them on there first dark period of 12/12, that the plants have taken on some female charictoristics



After a night?  No, but if you have preflowers that can help.

No biggie if you don't have them.  There's plenty of time to sex plants.


----------



## uknowrome (Feb 6, 2007)

dont know I want to know if any body ever heard of putting sugar in the rottts of hydroponic plants


----------



## the_riz (Feb 6, 2007)

I dont know, but this is the wrong place to ask.. this is our grow journal, me and doc green would rather any questions, even directed at us were posted in "general indoor growing" or the hydro section depending on the nature of the question, even PM one of us, 

but a) you probably wont get many answers in here from the full spectrum of members, and b) for obvious reasons we'd rather keep this thread clear of questions and focus more on documenting our plants growth

cheers
riz


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 8, 2007)

zarnon i adree..............After a night? No.......


unless they have somehow autoflowered!!!!


anyway looking good riz.

pkj


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 8, 2007)

Good lookin system you got goin there. I like it very much.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Feb 9, 2007)

well, its friday and they have been in 12/12 for nearly a week, we are using vege nutes till monday when we do our weekly resevoir tank change and then we will switch to our bloom nutes and boosters... hopefully all will go well....


----------



## dev (Feb 9, 2007)

things looking all good guys keep at it


----------



## the_riz (Feb 10, 2007)

Well im tearing my hair out waiting for signs of sex. Ive found a few things around on sex determination, and although im sure 6 days isnt long enough to tell its feeling like a lifetime!


----------



## the_riz (Feb 10, 2007)

Just a size update really, there getting pretty damn big, i hope to start seeing some signs of sex. 

The plant at the back right "Ghandi" named after its small, weak, but powerful predecessor, has really outgrown the other 2 as we hoped, and what more would you  expect of such a power lol... 

Whils't the other 2 have developed what could be either male or female  growths, Ghandi has produced what appear to be female sites. I cant get close enough for a pic, and its very small, but it appears to be a small american football type shape with two fine hairs coming out. Its the only one i can find on the plant as the others look reletively undeveloped..

I cant stop looking at them which is making them seem to develope slower than normal, thats just me lol.. 1 female would be a disapointment but 1's better than none i guess theres still time, holding out mass hope lol..

riz


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 10, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> View attachment 17144
> 
> 
> Just a size update really, there getting pretty damn big, i hope to start seeing some signs of sex.
> ...


 
Looking good guys!:aok:  If you look very closely at preflower pics on this site you can get a pretty good idea of what fully mature preflowers look like...but I find as far as identifying them early, there is another characteristic that is not very often described.  When preflowers are very young, the male and female will appear very similar...but I have noticed, that the male preflower...even while it is very small...will protrude on a horizontal axis with the plant...while the female calyx, will protrude vertically.

Not necessarily enough to classify sex from, either way, give her long enough to be sure...but this info may ease some of your anxieties and make waiting slightly more enjoyable.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 10, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> Well im tearing my hair out waiting for signs of sex. Ive found a few things around on sex determination, and although im sure 6 days isnt long enough to tell its feeling like a lifetime!


 
What happened to the cuttings you took to sex?
I do it the same way but I take the cutting and put it in rockwool then sex the cuttings.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 10, 2007)

Cool, Cheers EM, Is this a proven observation? or is it just a theory. Our plant ghandi's 'sexual organs' are pointing up with a single hair each, im 80% sure there female. As for the others there too early to tell really..

And growdude, man, we kept the cuttings in a glass of water each, and were putting them under the HPS for 12 hours then in a box for 12, i think on the 4th or 5th day, 2 of them had fallen into the water, and one of them had just died, so we had no choice but to scrap them. Our big 3 were getting way to big for veg in our grow space so we had to flower them anyway. we figured either way were gonna get what were gonna get!


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 10, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> Cool, Cheers EM, Is this a proven observation? or is it just a theory. Our plant ghandi's 'sexual organs' are pointing up with a single hair each, im 80% sure there female. As for the others there too early to tell really..
> 
> And growdude, man, we kept the cuttings in a glass of water each, and were putting them under the HPS for 12 hours then in a box for 12, i think on the 4th or 5th day, 2 of them had fallen into the water, and one of them had just died, so we had no choice but to scrap them. Our big 3 were getting way to big for veg in our grow space so we had to flower them anyway. we figured either way were gonna get what were gonna get!


 
Well...I don't know if I have ever read about the sexing thing I described in any grow guide or grow faq, but there are others that have posted similar observations...of the top of my head, I remembered this from Zarnon's grow journal:

Quote:
*4 Last point to do w/ how the flowers present. Female flowers are on a raceme (right on or directly off the stem) while male flowers are on a panicle. Here is a link to some pics which explain it better than I do. 

Females are on Racemes: http://www.answers.com/topic/raceme
Males are on Panicles: http://www.answers.com/topic/panicle
Unquote:

Best I can do for now...but at any rate, if you see hairs, she is a girl.  Nothing similar to a hair on a male at all.


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 10, 2007)

^^That's a real cool post.You're plants look good guys! Can't wait to see further progress


----------



## the_riz (Feb 10, 2007)

Cheers ele man, thats brilliant.. Im having a little trouble understanding so i had a look around.

so scooting around on the net looking at various Raceme / Panicle diagrams, Is it safe to say that male flowers, or panicles, develope on the branches, and female flowers, or racemes develope on the main stem, oldest at the bottom, and at the tips of branches?

Cheers carib! there definetly large enough lol


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 10, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> Cheers ele man, thats brilliant.. Im having a little trouble understanding so i had a look around.
> 
> so scooting around on the net looking at various Raceme / Panicle diagrams, Is it safe to say that male flowers, or panicles, develope on the branches, and female flowers, or racemes develope on the main stem, oldest at the bottom, and at the tips of branches?
> 
> Cheers carib! there definetly large enough lol


 
Actually...I would like to say yes...but the thing is...they almost appear to come from the same spot...so close at the intersection it really is hard for me to positively distinguish...except that the male will be on a 90 degree angle from the main stem...perpendicular. Males are typically said to show first too...but can't really say I have really paid enough attention lately to verify that. One thing that is for certain though, it is very nerve-racking sexing for the first time.

I missed it before but you were exactly right on the 'football' thing, the female calyx does resemble a football shape (here in the USA of course ). The male is kind of a "pear" shape...on a small 'stem' or anther (hope I have my terminology right. ), and actually looks like a panicle from those pics above (if you let it finish ).

Went digging through all my pics and found a very good one of a pretty early male preflower...I didn't take this pic and don't remember where I found it...it may be on this site. Anyway, you see how perpendicular it is to the stem? In my experience, you can identify this angle a few days earlier, when the male preflower first becomes visible...before it even develops an anther.

I hope I have stayed on topic bro, I hate that it took so much text in your journal...sorry.  Perhaps I can link to this later and you can enjoy the free publicity.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 10, 2007)

No not at all, thing is this _is_ our first grow, and sex _is_ an issue, i only hope other people who read this gain some very useful information about sex determination!.. 

And as of now, i dont think we have anything that is on the horizontal from the stem!.. Anyway, lights out in 15 minutes im gonna go spend some time with the 3 naked girls downstairs lol

thanks a lot elephant man!


----------



## the_riz (Feb 11, 2007)

Well they've been a week and 2 days of flowering now and not only 'ghandi' (the back right plant) but now 'tron' (the back left) have both shown there true sexual orientation!..  I still think its a little early to tell so when i go into the city  some time this week im gonna get a magnifying glass and check for sure, but for now all i can say is 2 females out of 3 plants is exactly what we wanted, and the 3rd (the front plant) is still undecided! if we get 3? damn well have enough yeild to last us a few months!

riz


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Feb 12, 2007)

eace: UPDATE: Week 1 of flowering

Changed resevoir and added 50% nute strengh of the flowering nutes. also added 60% strengh dr hornbys big bud booster stuff.
Roots are now currently hanging over the edge of the resevoir and is physically in the water and growing long. not to sure what to do about that... could affect the pump maybe..?

Ph of the water is about 5.5 - 6ph, perfect for our set up.
Moved the HPS up to be 18" away from the top of the plants.
Some lower fan leaves are looking a little dry, picked off some real yellow ones.

Also, maybe a possible, but not yet confirmed, male among our garden  Tron and Ghandi are REALLY starting to show some signs of sex (FEMALE), with Stalin i noticed small balls forming in the top bud site. will try to get some pictures sorted out for your viewing pleasure.

Also we took a cutting nearly a week ago, kept it in half a plastic bottle upside down for humidity, stuck it under my crappy 600 lumen lamp and hope it will work as i cant keep it in the flowering room for 12 hours then put it under a crappy light 

Also we are tearing our hair out over the topping situation
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9567


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Feb 13, 2007)

We got root problems, well, the roots are nice n healthy, but they are now growing into the resevoir... click the link to goto that subject to discuss

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=77322#post77322


----------



## bella_d (Feb 14, 2007)

hahahaaa i love you guys 

remeber to cure it. should be good to smoke after a year. ahem.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 14, 2007)

haha, yeah bella_d, a year of curing... that would be like some kind of chinese torture

Hey, Ok, we definetly have 2 posotive females, W00H00!!!

However the 3rd plant (above) has some very worrying charictoristics..
well we started noticing little balls growing at budsites, anyway although they do not grow on the horizontal, they still resemble testicles..

Thing is we saw a few of these a few days ago and the ones we observed turned into sugarleaves...  but they seem to be growing in vast numbers.. other than that we've seen no pistils or anything. 

What do you guys think?? male or unditermined??

cheers for any input you might be able to add..

riz


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 14, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> View attachment 17423
> 
> 
> haha, yeah bella_d, a year of curing... that would be like some kind of chinese torture
> ...


 
Very nice pic of a male.  2 out of 3 is pretty good guys..congrats.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

Wurd, that chicks got balls.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey, thanks a lot guys, we just needed that little persuasion to chop him down, now were left to focus on our lovely females..

Will get some pics in a bit


----------



## bella_d (Feb 14, 2007)

off with his head!!


----------



## the_riz (Feb 14, 2007)

I kind of feel sorry for it... lying dead on our coffee table lol..

anyway, anyone think they might be able to help with our hash production 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9669

riz


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

Did you guys end up coming up with an idea for topping?


----------



## the_riz (Feb 14, 2007)

No, unforutanetly we just left it.. We really wanted to top but decided it wasnt worth doing.. 

still were gonna give this a go tomorrow hopefully http://www.advancednutrientsmedical.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=16396&page=1&pp=15


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmmmm.... so you guys have some trimming to turn into hash? From another grow? I don't remember seeing you guys harvest anything... did I miss something?


----------



## bella_d (Feb 21, 2007)

oioi... can we have some more pics please ... got msn-ed earlier telling me that they're turning into monsters!!


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Feb 23, 2007)

Haha, it has been a while since the last update. What we can say is that Tron and Ghandi are looking real healthy since flowering. The bud sites are looking spikey and frosty 

Also, we have a new addition to the Family! not long before flowering we decided to take a cutting, place it in some rockwool and then inside half a bottle for humidity. a week or so later under a rubbish 600 lumen flouro light, roots formed and we put it in a bigger rockwool block and laced into a pot with airstones


----------



## the_riz (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, Time for another update!

 <- I cant wipe this grin off my face, seriously.. I just took some pics of one of our nicest looking and most easily accessable budsites, and boy does it look fine,







Yeah i know... Ole riz went overboard with the attachments again, "why oh why did he upload 2 pics of the same bud!" 

Well, I couldnt upload the whole picture, as much as id like to as its too big in both file size and canvas size.. So i decided to upload one pic of the bud stem and one of the actual pistils..

and doesnt she look like a beaut!.. I counted about 30 almost identical to this one on one plant alone!...

Oh... and the reason the leaves look "burned" in the background of the pics, is that i had the flash on the camera and had just misted the plants, so the water was reflecting the HPS..

----

As for the grow, the plants have reached a healthy 4 to 5 foot in height, smelling kinda neutral still but i reckon a couple more weeks and well be ready to start thinking about harvesting!

Riz


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2007)

*Whats up guys. The ladies are looking great. How old are they now? *


----------



## the_riz (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks TBG .. well we germinated the 1st of janurary, 3 months.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> thanks TBG .. well we germinated the 1st of janurary, 3 months.


*Sorry man i mean how long in flower. Been hittin that damn bong again. :bong1: :banana: *


----------



## the_riz (Feb 28, 2007)

lol... err... 3 and a half weeks!.. mmmmm..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> lol... err... 3 and a half weeks!.. mmmmm..


*Nice. :aok: Got a ways to go with that strain. 8 to 9 weeks flowering on them ladies. Orange like aroma tasting of hash. Heavy crop and very good quality. Sounds like a very nice strain we might have to try down the road.  *


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Feb 28, 2007)

and the great thing is, not one bug in site 

8 - 9 weeks, damn. on the pack it says 6 weeks but if the hairs arent 70% + brown by week 6 i suppose we will wait till they are


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2007)

> hairs arent 70% + brown


.. the hairs(pistils) aren't an accurate method....the only way to tell for certain the maturity/ripeness, is by trichome color.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> .. the hairs(pistils) aren't an accurate method....the only way to tell for certain the maturity/ripeness, is by trichome color.


*I would agree 100% with that.  *


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 1, 2007)

well, update time i suppose, we tied up the top buds

(http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10104)

as any bud sites get too heavy for the branch, we will tie them up also.  Here are a couple of photos to show them off...




But for now, the top sites would seem the best option and they are under little stress.







well, thats all for now, we will update when they are more noticeably bigger 

sorry if i sound like a robot on this post. I am ZONED...  and all day i have been thinking about how good this is gunna be when we finally cut them down and dry out the flowers... *sigh* i think i might be bugging Riz a bit about it but i know he is as excited as me.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 1, 2007)

man those ladies are looking great man cant wait to see ur harvest


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2007)

*The ladies are looking great guys. Whatever your doing keep it up because the ladies seem to be loving it. :aok: *


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 3, 2007)

They are monsters  we got the relative himidity to around 60% most of the time, the temps are constantly around 70 - 80 degrees. One little 8" fan blowing from the bottom, the buds are tied up around the top.. Nutrient strengh has been about 75%.

We have been using a booster and i think that may be what has given our buds such a healthy glow. So far so good  no slip ups so far... it must be becuase we are greenthumbs at heart and love the art of mother nature


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 4, 2007)

Ok, So they have been flowering for a while now, they are looking great (see pics above)...

At what stage should i be only giving the plants water with no nutes? is it about 2 weeks before harvest? do the buds need to look a certain way before i give them just water? any feedback would be greatly appreciated 

cheers


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 4, 2007)

Might be just about time for the 'hump' ...don't panic.  I have noticed what seems like a 'stall' right around the 4th week, luckily I read about it before it happened.  A week will seem to go by with nothing happening...if it does, just be patient, 6th week and after is when it gets good  .  I usually just blend out my ferts by last week...like gradually decreasing them after halfway point, with just water or clearex or whatever your fancy on the last week.

I have a blueberry hybrid that is good to go in 7 weeks, but most take a little longer (up to 14 weeks  ).  Might be some 'diesels' or something that finish in 6...dunno.

Anyway looking great mang :ccc:


----------



## Brouli (Mar 4, 2007)

How ya doing    i see everything is coming up great  
can wait for  harvest bro's


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, we have run into a little problem, not too much but we wanna remedy it as soon as possible.

Our tallest plant is about 6" taller than the other, the smaller one which is a good height away from the lamp has really strong hairs at the top cola, the taller one however, the cola is looking a little less vibrant than her little sister.

The top is about 5" away from HPS lamp, should we raise the lamp? if so, how much by? we dont wanna get the lamp to the ceiling (not far away) so any suggestions... ? how about if i tied the plant so it is at a slight angle giving her lower leaves more light..? all suggestions welcome


----------



## Brouli (Mar 4, 2007)

that would be the best way to go ( tie it down i mean )
but also   you can raise  half the way between celing and  light that should do it   but tie it down nab       would be waist if you burn them now


----------



## the_riz (Mar 5, 2007)

yeah you know, i think were planning on tying it down slightly tonight, we've nearly tied the buds up the stem to form our "two litre cola" lol.. 

yeah it would be a great waste to burn them now, i mean the leaves are fine, we just noticed the pistils were underdeveloped on the tallest plant. however it is about a foot bigger than the other! lol... damn, i can see this being quite a high yeild!

thanks for all your help on this guys by the way


----------



## Brouli (Mar 5, 2007)

man you need to stop talkin about yeild you got me drypping here


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 7, 2007)

We got a new problem. We managed to kinda fix Ghandis super lankyness and tied her up coz she was too tall. Now Tron (the smaller) has a slight burning on the top leaves.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=83965#post83965


----------



## the_riz (Mar 8, 2007)

Well its getting to that time where were starting to get a good idea of the ammount these two lovely ladies are gonna produce, so we took some nice pictures earlier today of how there coming, nearly into week 5 of flowering, man its getting close!!    







As you guys can see the pistils on the first pic are starting to brown up a little at the tips, also the crystals are starting to show there numbers!.. its the first real sign of real weed we've had, and we couldnt be happier!


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 8, 2007)

The middle picture is our shorter, denser cola plant, Tron. the two either side are from Ghandi, the taller girl. Hoping to get at least 100grams off this... we hope.

that would be nice  Should our flowers plump up a bit more or do you think this is the extent? the Pistils are still real long and white with the green within fattening underneath.

What do you reckon guys?


----------



## moneyme (Mar 9, 2007)

Gettin orange hairs already? I'm about 5 weeks along too and I'm not getting them yet. Their looking great though, you guys are doing a good job.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2007)

*Whats up guys. The ladies are looking great but ya still have another 3 or 4 weeks left.   The last 2 weeks the ladies will put on some serious weight and trichromes. At this point you have to be patient as you don't wanna chop them to soon. Trust me guys the longer you wait the happier your gonna be come harvest time.  *


----------



## the_riz (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah TBG so true, were planning on waiting at least 3 weeks, depending on how they plump up... cant wait lol patience is not one of my vertues!


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2007)

ah but now we need to figure out what to do about the nutrients before harvest. Anyone have any experience with Hydro grows and when to turn the nute down to eventually fresh water???


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't know much about hydro, but dependant on how long of flowering times you got.. see.. say if it's looks like it's going to go a while longer keep feeding, if you have a plant with a shorter flowering time, then you can feed for another week and then straight water from here on out... 5 weeks in im guessing??? 

Anyways , I am a hydro idiot so i might be wrong, but the general rule of thumb is kinda vague since every plant is different and can flower longer/shorter periods, but I normally cut the nutes off 1-2 weeks before harvest, if i don't plan on a reveg.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 9, 2007)

a reveg? can u actually keep your plants alive after a harvest and grow them out again?

Hmmm.. well, Orange bud takes upto 8 weeks of flowering, we are about week 5ish. so far they are on 75% nute strengh coz normal dosage tends to burn these babies.

As of monday it will officially its 5th week, started 12/12 on the 4th of Feb.


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 9, 2007)

Yep, cut the nutes ot 2 weeks before harvest with hydro. The plant will use up all the nutrients she got in her leaves. Makes for a smoother smoke


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2007)

DrGreenThumb said:
			
		

> a reveg? can u actually keep your plants alive after a harvest and grow them out again?
> 
> Hmmm.. well, Orange bud takes upto 8 weeks of flowering, we are about week 5ish. so far they are on 75% nute strengh coz normal dosage tends to burn these babies.
> 
> As of monday it will officially its 5th week, started 12/12 on the 4th of Feb.


*Yes you can reveg your plant. Not sure how to go about it using hydro though. You harvest the bud and leave some of the plant leaves and branches. Stick it back into veg and she will start all over. It takes sometime before she reverts back but she will.  Were gonna give it a try this harvest with our Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry lady which should be coming down this week sometime. I will post some shots of her when we do it. *


----------



## the_riz (Mar 10, 2007)

Cool TBG, Look forward to checking it out! sounds interesting..

we were just gonna chop and burn though, i mean we cloned one of the females early on and it seems to be doing well for itself.. its kind of LST'd in a large pot with airstones at the mo..


----------



## theyorker (Mar 10, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Yes you can reveg your plant. Not sure how to go about it using hydro though. You harvest the bud and leave some of the plant leaves and branches. Stick it back into veg and she will start all over. It takes sometime before she reverts back but she will.  Were gonna give it a try this harvest with our Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry lady which should be coming down this week sometime. I will post some shots of her when we do it. *


 
I'll be watching for those pics TBG!  It'll be interesting to see how that works.


----------



## bella_d (Mar 12, 2007)

jeez louise it must be like a bloody rainforest in your room


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ill be watching that re-veg of your plants also TBG


----------



## the_riz (Mar 12, 2007)

Bella D, there over 5 foot and counting... startin to see those crystals and just waitin on the buds to plump out like britney spears lol


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 12, 2007)

Pics!


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 12, 2007)

coming soon  pics of our girls at 5 weeks will probably be put on here on tuesday when we got a little bit of time to do it


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

hey guys whats goin on? plants lookin mighty fine if i do say so myself : ) cant wait till you post more pics : ) my mouth will be watering in the mean time staring at your pics    >: }


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 24, 2007)

*When to harvest without magnification!!!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=89629#post89629

pls reply on that thread *


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 24, 2007)

that link didnt work for me..


----------



## the_riz (Mar 24, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> hey guys whats goin on? plants lookin mighty fine if i do say so myself : ) cant wait till you post more pics : ) my mouth will be watering in the mean time staring at your pics    >: }



hey man thanks , yeah i gotta agree they are looking mighty fine, well have to get some more pics later, need to charge that camera!...


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 24, 2007)

ill be anxiously waiting RIZ : D


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 24, 2007)

*I can tell you now that the colas on our girls have recovered a bit since we raised the light and tied the bigger one down.

After some research on the nirvana.nl (where the seeds came from) it looks like we may need to wait it out an extra 2 weeks  it says the harvest is 9 - 10 weeks!!! god we are impatient, but we havent got a previous harvest to smoke while we wait  and we NEED to know the optimum time to cut the girls down without magnification 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=89629#post89629

hopefully someone can help us*


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 25, 2007)

*Ok, so its 1 day away from week 7 and i thought i would take a quick dirty pic on my phone. sorry about the lines  the HPS makes it almost impossible to take a decent picture.*

*more pics coming later 2nite when we get the digi camera working *


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 25, 2007)

*we cloned out tallest plant  didnt mention it before but i need opinions on LST..*
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=89910#post89910


----------



## the_riz (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, were on week 7, and as promised here are some pics of our girls... yah, I shouldnt poke fun at DrGreenThumbs piratey tatoo, but hey.... as those scurvy sea dogs say "ARRR MATEY!" lol....savvy?


The plants are lookin great, Ghandi is nearly 6 foot tall!!!  the bud in the right hand picture is the same bud we've been taking pics of, and the very same thrown into the BPOTM comp, wish i had of waited until now to submit a pic for it as its plumped up no end, still got a while to go though!, hopefully a couple of weeks and well be choppin!


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 25, 2007)

jeeeezeeee ghandi is a beast. give that plant a pair of jordan's and a basketball and see what she can do in the NBA :  P lol thing is huge. tron is lookin mighty fine herself ; ). deff. lookin good guys your doin a mighty fine job mateysssssssssssss


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 25, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> give that plant a pair of jordan's and a basketball and see what she can do in the NBA




:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

ROFL


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 25, 2007)

haha forreal man that thing is enourmous = )


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 25, 2007)

*hehe, yeah Ghandi is about 6 foot tall now  she is definately a beast*


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 25, 2007)

pure stunning ... speechless at the site of that thing.  what strain is she


----------



## the_riz (Mar 25, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> jeeeezeeee ghandi is a beast. give that plant a pair of jordan's and a basketball and see what she can do in the NBA :  P lol thing is huge. tron is lookin mighty fine herself ; ). deff. lookin good guys your doin a mighty fine job mateysssssssssssss




LOL thanks man... Californian Orange Bud btw:banana:


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 25, 2007)

niceeeee


----------



## Brouli (Mar 25, 2007)

I see that 2 crazy scientist  doing great   congrats o tall ladie you gus grew 

all i got to say it freakin beautiful


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow... those buds look like they are developing great!  Nice pics man... lol man I am hitting week 2 of flowering and just saw my first pistils  hope mine develope half decent...


----------



## the_riz (Mar 26, 2007)

heheh thanks guys, we just hope they smoke as good as they look!


----------



## moneyme (Mar 26, 2007)

They look so juicy with crystals!  There's no doubt it'll be great smoke just make sure you cure it well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## the_riz (Mar 26, 2007)

you know i put it all down to TBG's green mojo lol... man that stuff is the bomb!

and you betchya moneyme well be curing it nice and thoroughly


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 26, 2007)

*Well, we tried some of the popcorn tonight that we trimmed off our still flowering  girls. Let it dry for a day or so.

very heady high and we had the giggles a few times. not a couch lock at all but a real gooooood buzz 	:smoke1:

had to say it didnt taste like mj at all, probably becuase it wasnt cured properly or the buds werent developed enough, i dunno. it was worth the laugh :stoned:*


----------



## chestylarue (Mar 27, 2007)

those things are (Edit Language) huge!  how tall were they when you started flowering?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2007)

*Whats up guys. Just stopped by to see how everything is going. First let me start by saying your ladies are looking great and are monsters. Don't see many 6 foot plants grown indoors. You guys are gonna be some happy campers when harvest time comes and by the looks of things it's gonna be soon. Anyway you guys have done a great job so far on this grow and looking foward to your next. Great job guys. :aok: *


----------



## the_riz (Mar 27, 2007)

chestylarue said:
			
		

> those things are (Edit Language) huge!  how tall were they when you started flowering?



They were around, hmm, must ahve been about 15 inches tall.. Ghandi just kept reaching for the sun though man. 

and TBG thanks man, it always means a lot receiving a compliment like that from someone like yourself .... thanks for your mojo man


----------



## chestylarue (Mar 27, 2007)

damn, i can't wait to see pics of finished buds.  how much you think those ladies are gonna yield?

i got 6 hash plants and 7 sweet tooths that are all about 6-8 inches tall.  i should be flowering in a week or so.  i'll post pics soon!


----------



## the_riz (Mar 27, 2007)

we are hopin for at least 3oz. that would be ideal


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 27, 2007)

*maybe more  you never know. They are pretty big compared to a lot of the indoor plants grown in a box, ours have the ceiling to reach for pretty much, its a good thing we got that space or we may of needed to SOG it in an attempt to keep it down.

I myself am hoping for a big yeild  may as well get the most we can outta our first grow 

Oh yeah, me and Riz went into town and found a 10x magnifyer glass  seems to do the job so we can take a look at them trichomes (which are mostly clear)

*


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 27, 2007)

im sure youll get more than 3 ozs off those bad girls


----------



## bella_d (Mar 30, 2007)

jeez! the house must smell great


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 30, 2007)

lol yea im sure it does smell pretty nicee


----------



## chestylarue (Apr 1, 2007)

AHHHH i want more pics!!

heh, how are they doing?


----------



## the_riz (Apr 2, 2007)

*there doing great, smelling awesome lol.. will have some more pics next week when there nearing there chop  *


----------



## the_riz (Apr 10, 2007)

*Well the time came to chop Tron, shes slightly less mature than ghandi, but just ready to cut, start of week 10, and well be cutting Ghandi down next week or the week after, gonna milk her for potency lol.

The first pic is the cut, the second is our cola, the third are the first cuttings from branches 





*


----------



## moneyme (Apr 10, 2007)

At 1st I was like yeah, it looks pretty good, then I realized THAT'S A 2 LITRE BOTTLE!!  Holy crap that's a huge cola! Excellent work guys. You must be proud. Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see the smoke report.


----------



## the_riz (Apr 10, 2007)

*thanks man, yeah im proud as hell lol.. and my fingers are SOO STICKY lol
Primecuts: 
*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 10, 2007)

After I cut my K2 I rubbed the resin on my hands into small balls and smoked it. One of the best smokes of my life.

Great harvest guys :aok:


----------



## the_riz (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## rami (Apr 11, 2007)

haha...i like the mugshot

great job man,,,they look amazing.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Apr 11, 2007)

*Now all we gotta do is wait for the cure.. we also got Ghandi to cut down and she is bigger  happy days*


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 11, 2007)

That mug shot is nice!! It would be awesome to have a tread devoted to mug shots the poster could include a rap sheet with a description of things such as, how it was grown, lights, how long in flower, taste, smell, effect etc. etc..... 
All the good stuff that could help us all... Just a thought...
Prof.:fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly: :fly:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 12, 2007)

*Congrats guys on a fine harvest. Now you can sit back and enjoy your hard work. Great job guys.  *


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 12, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> View attachment 22622




That is greatest pic ever.   Poor Tron, you know he's going to get packed and passed around in prison


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 12, 2007)

hahaha that mug shot is so funny. very original pic man. niceeee


----------



## bella_d (Apr 12, 2007)

good lord.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 12, 2007)

cONGRATULATIONs TO 2 SCIENTIST'S   I HAPPY FORY YOU GUYS


----------



## the_riz (Apr 13, 2007)

*Thanks guys, curing buds at the mo lol, cant wait to smoke this stuff!    *


----------



## the_riz (Apr 14, 2007)

*:stoned: Smoke Report :stoned:     *


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Apr 14, 2007)

*Hey Hey!!!*
*We are both sat on the sofa smoking a joint each (after a really heavy session last night with some friends) and we are both writing our smoke reports at the same time...*

*After my encounter with this crazy *** plant, tron, the smaller sister of the two, harvested around 9 1/2 weeks flowering, i must say its one of the more uplifting smokes ive had in a while.*

*When you take a puff it makes your mouth water, the taste is really quite sweet. about 10 seconds from your first puff it starts to take effect.*

*This makes your head spin slightly, and my sentences are slurred and mumbled when i talk on this. It also give you a slight headache if you smoke as much as 8 joints and 2 blunts in a 6 hour smoking stint. not for the faint hearted *

*warning!! this has a real effect on your appetite and you WILL get munchies, you can actually feel your stomach want food.*
*But for cheap seeds, this stuff is better than anything i would be buying off freinds i know.*

*And its all ours!!! OMG WE GREW THIS STUFF!!!!111!!*

*Next smoke report, Big sister Ghandi, later harvest for darker trichomes  gunna be killer*


----------



## the_riz (Apr 14, 2007)

*
Hey guys

Well were finally sat here blessed with our finished product and i cant say enough how great this feels. 

Its a great smoke straight up, the overall feeling is very heady with a deep mellowness that can only be broken by an attack of the old "I NEED WATER" :rofl:

Tron (our smallest and early harvest plant) tastes sweet and juicy, as i hoped being orange bud, and smells like tooty fruity with almost a lowish pine scent in there which is fine by me. Using fruity papers is almost overkill lol. 

Id definetly say this gives you a very strong indica high and i gotta say i havent had MJ this good in about 3 years. 

The only problem i can find with this stuff is the lack of food in our fridge :rofl: :stoned:
*


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations Guys!!:clap:
AH, how sweet it is to enjoy the fruits of your labor. The labor of LOVE!!:heart: Now put down those joints and get back to work!! It's time for another journal!!


----------



## the_riz (Apr 20, 2007)

*Well things have only gotten better, the bud is more cured and tastier, tastes really sweet like orange lol, and ghandi's been cut down too and i gotta say its tasting mighty fine!    *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 20, 2007)

Delighted to hear you guys got good results !


----------



## gripandrip (Apr 25, 2007)

DrGreenThumb said:
			
		

> a reveg? can u actually keep your plants alive after a harvest and grow them out again?
> 
> Hmmm.. well, Orange bud takes upto 8 weeks of flowering, we are about week 5ish. so far they are on 75% nute strengh coz normal dosage tends to burn these babies.
> 
> As of monday it will officially its 5th week, started 12/12 on the 4th of Feb.


my brother has a plant he has been revegging for at least 9 years,he used to give the roots a lukewarm bath to run on the soil..and re pots into a bigger pot with fresh soil after every harvest,but now it would take 5 guys to do it..lol...its pretty much a tree now it was his last seed he got from super sativa seed club back in the early 90's i believe,he had a kid,and got nervous about buying seeds,so he basically turned his whole closet into a home for this monster,we had to use a beer keg dolly to move it out to the deck during the summer! lol,he gets so much off of it,he does'nt even take clippings for clones during the winter anymore,he never runs out,gives ounces away to me and 4-5 others every harvest..then back to veg for the winter...he waters this thing with over a gallon of nuted water at a time


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 1, 2007)

alsome man is the bud good??? what am i saying i know it is lol well i dont know it is it just looks good lol yyyyyyyyuuuuuummmmmm lol ight man peace whens the next grow???


----------



## the_riz (Jun 1, 2007)

*lol this was the last thing i expected to see in my user CP list haha..

well of course its good bud for starters, some of the nicest ive had, which is why i got 2 more plants growing in cubes at the mo (both about 2 inch and ready to be put into larger cubes) and one clone a week into flowering..

As for the 2, i dont know what to do with them as the light is on 12 12 for the flowering plant, got another 7 weeks left of flowering so im gonna have to try and veg these small ones somehow before then.. will see  *


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jun 7, 2007)

*hey hey

I propose that we grow the seedlings out a bit and add them to the flowering room before harvest, few weeks after the original clone has been cut down, the two smaller plants will be getting nice n big ready for when we run out again lol  what do you think dude?*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 7, 2007)

Man...I am just gonna move in with you guys and reap some of your sweet rewards!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 7, 2007)

u gonna have to beat me there smoken lol hey guys if u cant smake all that just send some to us lol great job man peace


----------



## the_riz (Jun 7, 2007)

*

1 2 3 L S T!

Well here is our latest baby.. its had a rough life, we left it outside for 2 weeks in the cold for a number of unfortunate reasons, it shrivvled up, and went yellow, and we rushed it back inside at the first oppertunity and nursed it back to full health.. its now sat under the HPS 2 weeks into flowering, and i gotta say its got some mad buds already!

I mean, there young, and there small, but im seeing more white hairs than on the last two, and full sized preflowers instead of bigger at the top smaller at the bottom. Im not sure if thats down to LST or all the stress poor ghandi's little sister had to go through!..

Well well keep you guys updated! *


----------



## the_riz (Jun 7, 2007)

*oh yeah... and its a mutant big time.. see how many fan leaves you can spot with just 3 leaves  *


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jun 8, 2007)

*lol, it did NOT look like that last i looked lol. shes looking amazing  i will have a proper look soon *


----------

